# What Shrooms Are OK To Pick?



## VapinGIBB (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey fellas I was wondering about whether or not it would be ok to pick some of these mushrooms that my gf has growing out of her horses shit in the fields. They are literally everywhere just growing out of the piles of horse shit. I know people say dont pick shrooms if you dont know what you are doing, and I have heard everyone talk about how they just grow in cow shit. 

Do you think horse-shit shrooms would be any different?? Anyone had any experinence picking them before that might help me out. If nobody knows for sure I was gonna take some pics and post them to see what you thought. Thanks guys


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 2, 2008)

The only way to be positive is to get a spore print and compare. You should also know what similarities/differences to look for


----------



## jsn9333 (Sep 2, 2008)

Post pictures. And read this: Identifying And Picking Magic Mushrooms

If I were you, though, I wouldn't risk my life on the advice of some anonymous pinhead who thinks he knows what you took a picture of. I would try to find someone with experience who you trust to actually look at the mushrooms with you. Supposedly there are look-alike mushrooms that can kill you dead.

Do take pictures though... I'm curious as to what they look like.


----------



## archangel (Sep 2, 2008)

Be safe take pix b4 you eat, someone here will know what they are


----------



## Angus (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure, they are safe to pick.

But they will probably kill you if you eat them.

Just grow your own, man.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 3, 2008)

dont pick any mushrooms unless you are 100% on their species many shrooms have similair traits to the magic ones.


----------



## bonze309 (Sep 3, 2008)

Unless you are in Flordia or washington. Its what they feed the cattle if the horses eat the same suff then yes it would be fine in flordia they are called purple ringers. Be safe & good luck hav fun


----------



## VapinGIBB (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok so here are all the pics that I got today. Let me know if you need any closer shots of the caps b/c I have them here. What do you guys think??? They look a lot like the ones from that guide...


----------



## berbonber (Sep 5, 2008)

wow dont eat them man theyre like no magic mushrooms ive ever seen, look up psyclobin and look at the different kinds of shrooms


----------



## bonze309 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do not eat them


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Man you have to be careful!!!!! I think we can't stress this enough, some mushrooms will kill you and some can do it just by touch, you need a guide when your out there looking, serious business don't eat those. they aren't right!!!


----------



## Gutter (Sep 6, 2008)

MaryJaneDoe said:


> Man you have to be careful!!!!! I think we can't stress this enough, some mushrooms will kill you and some can do it just by touch, you need a guide when your out there looking, serious business don't eat those. they aren't right!!!


I'd like to know what fucking mushrooms are harmful by touch, unless they seep out an ooze potent enough to creep through your pores.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 6, 2008)

of course mushrooms can be poisinous by touch you touch a bad shroom forget and touch your mouth or eyes you're fucked


----------



## Anicho (Sep 6, 2008)

I find it hard to believe a small substance of poison from a mushroom can kill you by touch, unless you're holding it for like forever.


----------



## Apocalyptic Feasting (Sep 6, 2008)

dude holy shit are you kidding. have you ever even seen magic mushrooms kid?!? what you took pictures of are MOST DEFINITLY some poisonous mushrooms.
Ok, so back in highschool, i knew this hippy wannabe kid who just did not care about thinking before he acted.he made the decision to eat some mushrooms growing in horse poop in our town. he became violently ill and missed a month of school , he was partially blind in one of his eyes for 3 months.
just so you know.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 6, 2008)

I have those growing all around this tree stump we cut down, In my opinion it is not the best idea to eat those let alone touch them.


----------



## VapinGIBB (Sep 6, 2008)

I found out they weren't magic mushrooms, but they also weren't poisonous...hopefully I can find some soon with all this rain coming.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 6, 2008)

MaryJaneDoe said:


> Man you have to be careful!!!!! I think we can't stress this enough, some mushrooms will kill you and some can do it just by touch, you need a guide when your out there looking, serious business don't eat those. they aren't right!!!


 stop! No mushroom will kill you just from touching it. Why do you even bother spread these rumors?


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 6, 2008)

If you carry a bunch of death caps against your skin long enough, the toxins may be carried into the blood stream. You certainly won't die from just touching them, but continuous contact will do it. The absolute worst part of all about afflatoxin is that you get a bit sick, then you seem to get better. Then, two days later, (when you think you're in the clear) the real fun starts. By then, your liver (and often your kidneys) are lost. So I am saying touching when I should have said this long ass statement, I didn't mean walk up and lightly touch, and your dead. I am saying be careful at all costs. If I had not loaned my damn mushroom guide out I could have written it better. So you can get off the touching thing now. It's dangerous period


----------



## unknown123 (Oct 27, 2011)

hey dude, did you ever eat those mushrooms u had pics of?


----------



## canndo (Oct 28, 2011)

berbonber said:


> of course mushrooms can be poisinous by touch you touch a bad shroom forget and touch your mouth or eyes you're fucked


More mushroom folk tale.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 28, 2011)

Gutter said:


> I'd like to know what fucking mushrooms are harmful by touch, unless they seep out an ooze potent enough to creep through your pores.


Amanitas. These are the "mario mushrooms" red cap with white spots. The white spots are a poison used to kill people in the middle ages called STRYCHNINE. It can give you slight contact poison if not handled with gloves.


----------



## Druzil (Oct 28, 2011)

I know the ones that grow here in Missouri are a tan color with a light to medium brown "nipple" on the peak. Normally gills are dark bluish purple, as well as inside the stems; caps will also bruise the same color if touched. Not really that good good though, have to eat at least 5-6 grams to get the trip you want.


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 29, 2011)

Druzil said:


> I know the ones that grow here in Missouri are a tan color with a light to medium brown "nipple" on the peak. Normally gills are dark bluish purple, as well as inside the stems; caps will also bruise the same color if touched. Not really that good good though, have to eat at least 5-6 grams to get the trip you want.


No one knows what type of trip anyone wants. 5-6 grams could be way too much for someone. Definitely don't eat 5-6 grams if it is your first time doing mushrooms.


----------



## Knrnznn (Apr 29, 2017)

A friend of mine has horses and found these mushrooms growing in the horse manure mixed with straw, sticks, and woody debris...he's wondering if these are Psilocybes. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 29, 2017)

Knrnznn said:


> A friend of mine has horses and found these mushrooms growing in the horse manure mixed with straw, sticks, and woody debris...he's wondering if these are Psilocybes. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks.


The yellow ones are not edible, so pic one and three are not edible. They are likely amanitas.

. The dark cream tan in the middle pic may be panaeolus cyanescens. Check for blueing. To do this, gently hold the stem after picking. Don't crush it. Wait a few minutes, not long. And wash the rest of them and make a tea in the mean time in case we have found a good would patch. Take a print of this one cap by laying the cap on tin foil and placing a cup over top for a 12-24 hours. 

If the print is black or purple it is 99% likely as edible. If it is brown leave it alone.
.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 29, 2017)

VapinGIBB said:


> Ok so here are all the pics that I got today. Let me know if you need any closer shots of the caps b/c I have them here. What do you guys think??? They look a lot like the ones from that guide...


Old pic I know. But since this thread just got revived briefly, these pictured are a panaeolus cyanescens of some variety like the ones asked about a moment ago. Depending on the area they have a different hue and size but all sport the same general print color, purple or black. They thrive on decaying grass and therefore cattle and equine dung are good sources. You can also find these caps in the grass and compost but can be confused with the average garden mushroom that pins and fruits over night. It is much smaller, same shape but the cap is much more transparent and has pink fleshy or clear gills. 

What are pictured, panaeolus cyanescens, are generally stronger than cubensis


----------



## Knrnznn (Apr 29, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> The yellow ones are not edible, so pic one and three are not edible. They are likely amanitas.
> 
> . The dark cream tan in the middle pic may be panaeolus cyanescens. Check for blueing. To do this, gently hold the stem after picking. Don't crush it. Wait a few minutes, not long. And wash the rest of them and make a tea in the mean time in case we have found a good would patch. Take a print of this one cap by laying the cap on tin foil and placing a cup over top for a 12-24 hours.
> 
> ...


Thank You...I'll tell him to try and make a print of the center ones. I appreciate your help. I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks again.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

The ones you can identify. If you accidentally eat a Destroying Angel or Deathcap, you're fucked. Make sure you know what you're doing first.

Psilocybin bruises blue, to include the mycelium. Purple-brown spores.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The ones you can identify. If you accidentally eat a Destroying Angel or Deathcap, you're fucked. Make sure you know what you're doing first.
> 
> Psilocybin bruises blue, to include the mycelium. Purple-brown spores.


yes to blue bruises <------


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 30, 2017)

why pick nasty wild shrooms when you can order shrooms grown from a kit or real lsd off the internet


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why pick nasty wild shrooms when you can order shrooms grown from a kit or real lsd off the internet


Which is what I'm doing. So's @iHearAll. The spores, anyway. The former, I mean.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Which is what I'm doing. So's @iHearAll. The spores, anyway. The former, I mean.


Getting a shiiiit load of pinning. You can biopsy wild shrooms to propagate a clean culture. Never done it in a lab but attempted it on brf cakes and well that was dumb. But if you have agar dishes and a glove box you could easily isolate a clean mycelium sample after a few transfers. I think you could follow a tek by a simple google search if anyone is interested


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> The yellow ones are not edible, so pic one and three are not edible. They are likely amanitas.
> 
> . The dark cream tan in the middle pic may be panaeolus cyanescens. Check for blueing. To do this, gently hold the stem after picking. Don't crush it. Wait a few minutes, not long. And wash the rest of them and make a tea in the mean time in case we have found a good would patch. Take a print of this one cap by laying the cap on tin foil and placing a cup over top for a 12-24 hours.
> 
> ...


Yeah cyans should do a blueing test to make sure very potent


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why pick nasty wild shrooms when you can order shrooms grown from a kit or real lsd off the internet


Yer stuped


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer stuped


how is that stupid?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how is that stupid?


Theres many very good reasons for picking field shrooms also you show yer ignorance time and time again


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Theres many very good reasons for picking field shrooms also you show yer ignorance time and time again


rinse well and make tea!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> rinse well and make tea!


Yeah i use to make shroom coolaid


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Getting a shiiiit load of pinning. You can biopsy wild shrooms to propagate a clean culture. Never done it in a lab but attempted it on brf cakes and well that was dumb. But if you have agar dishes and a glove box you could easily isolate a clean mycelium sample after a few transfers. I think you could follow a tek by a simple google search if anyone is interested


Do you think a 66-quart is enough for 2lbs of spawn and 5lbs of sub? Too big?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## iHearAll (Apr 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Do you think a 66-quart is enough for 2lbs of spawn and 5lbs of sub? Too big?


Depends on the square footage. How many quarts would that come out to?

Here's some chatter on the topic you may find useful.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 30, 2017)

@Olive Drab Green. https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/538054


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 30, 2017)

That link might be useless my b


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3934022


Are you using PK tek with jars?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Are you using PK tek with jars?


No, rye berry spawn bags. Sterile, with self-healing injection port.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

3 qt, it looks like.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

Maybe I'll put this one in that one with the little one's lid off, with the bigger one containing a bit of distilled and boiled water for humidity.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

If the shrooms bruise blue or purple and the spore print is dark, almost the colour of the gills of most edible mushrooms, it could be magic.
I would make a few spore prints, and grow them out. Eating contaminated mushrooms is not advised. I've spent a whole trip violently ejecting liquid from both ends of my body.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Are you using PK tek with jars?





iHearAll said:


> That link might be useless my b


A week and a day into spawn.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> A week and a day into spawn.
> View attachment 3934326 View attachment 3934327


Nice wish i could grow shrooms but were im at its not possible


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nice wish i could grow shrooms but were im at its not possible


This keeps everything in a sterilized environment. Could work.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This keeps everything in a sterilized environment. Could work.


Yeah wanted to start with a kit and jars but like i said were i live i just cant can barely smoke weed here


----------



## WildCard008 (May 2, 2017)

I suggest growing 'shrooms YOURSELF instead of picking them. *Try the PF Tek.*
I only pick psychedelic mushrooms when I am with very trustworthy / knowledgeable / experienced sources.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

this video AND website served Me well in growing mushrooms


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 2, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> I suggest growing 'shrooms YOURSELF instead of picking them. *Try the PF Tek.*
> I only pick psychedelic mushrooms when I am with very trustworthy / knowledgeable / experienced sources.


Ive been picking shrooms 14 years just ask me


----------



## Big_Lou (May 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 2, 2017)

The best substrate for these jars, in my opinion, is popcorn or even normal corn.

You are very fancy with those bags.

I think sometimes we overthink shit.
One day, I must have been stoned while I was pressure cooking my jars.
Anyway. when it got to time to innoculate them, lift up the tinfoil over each jar and give them a shot via the floss plug in the lid.
When I lifted one foil off, I saw that I never actually put a cap on one jar, I just wrapped the top the same as the others with foil.
There wasn't even more, water in the jar than the others. I took a clean lid, rinsed the inside with water from the kettle and put it on. (experiment territory at this stage) It grew just fine and happy with no issues.


----------



## Alyssa Ruiz (Sep 17, 2017)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> The only way to be positive is to get a spore print and compare. You should also know what similarities/differences to look for


I picked a few from my yard can you tell me if they are safe to eat?


----------



## Alyssa Ruiz (Sep 17, 2017)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> The only way to be positive is to get a spore print and compare. You should also know what similarities/differences to look for


I picked a few from my yard can you tell me if they are safe to eat?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 17, 2017)

Alyssa Ruiz said:


> I picked a few from my yard can you tell me if they are safe to eat?


Got pix ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 25, 2017)

Alyssa Ruiz said:


> I picked a few from my yard can you tell me if they are safe to eat?


I'm no expert and shouldn't be giving my two cents on this, but it looks galeria autumnalis'ish..(<---- sorry spelling.. ) if the print is rust color it's most certainly deadly..


----------



## Mantis123 (Aug 14, 2018)

I have all white shrooms growing out of manure as well 1inch diameter caps tons of them not sure if they are safe


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 22, 2018)

These look safe....


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> These look safe....
> 
> View attachment 4185094


Those look lethal af.


----------



## Prodi9y69 (Sep 21, 2018)

Are these the psychdelpsy mushrooms aka magic mushrooms


----------



## Headhunter3131 (Aug 9, 2019)

MaryJaneDoe said:


> If you carry a bunch of death caps against your skin long enough, the toxins may be carried into the blood stream. You certainly won't die from just touching them, but continuous contact will do it. The absolute worst part of all about afflatoxin is that you get a bit sick, then you seem to get better. Then, two days later, (when you think you're in the clear) the real fun starts. By then, your liver (and often your kidneys) are lost. So I am saying touching when I should have said this long ass statement, I didn't mean walk up and lightly touch, and your dead. I am saying be careful at all costs. If I had not loaned my damn mushroom guide out I could have written it better. So you can get off the touching thing now. It's dangerous period


Man ijust ate sum mushrooms that were fresh picked out of horse shit am o gonna die


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 10, 2019)

Headhunter3131 said:


> Man ijust ate sum mushrooms that were fresh picked out of horse shit am o gonna die


W..T..F..? 

Is that you BBQ - Card?....LMAO


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 10, 2019)

nah she cant see straight righrt now spiritually speaking


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 10, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> nah she cant see straight righrt now spiritually speaking


You mean HE-SHE


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 10, 2019)

LMFAO


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 22, 2019)

VapinGIBB said:


> I found out they weren't magic mushrooms, but they also weren't poisonous...hopefully I can find some soon with all this rain coming.




Lol many's time's


----------



## Kushman_23 (Apr 20, 2020)

How long do these take from start to finish before you can eat some? 
are the kits expensive & is it easy? 

Ive tried some off a friend & had the truffles from amsterdam but would love to do my own


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4540486


Mmmmm.... morels.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Just a warning from a once avid hunter and home cultivator of party varieties. After years of foraging and reading volumes of books and manuals I still will not forage without a trusted old timer by my side.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Kushman_23 said:


> How long do these take from start to finish before you can eat some?


About two months.



Kushman_23 said:


> are the kits expensive & is it easy?


Just buy a spore syringe (~$50), 12 x 250mL wide-mouth Mason jars ($10), a small bag of vermiculite ($7), a small bag of brown rice flour ($1), and a bag of Perlite ($10). The jars can be reused, the vermiculite, Perlite and brown rice flour will last for several grows. After the first grow is done, you can even re-fill the spore syringe yourself.

You'll also need rubbing alcohol, a mask (I have N95 masks) and latex gloves. You'll need an environment that you can keep at 24-27F.

It's very easy, but the first time can be time consuming as you've got to get used to being meticulously sterile with everything.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a warning from a once avid hunter and home cultivator of party varieties. After years of foraging and reading volumes of books and manuals I still will not forage without a trusted old timer by my side.


Same with me. I know for fact a good few mushrooms, but I never pick any that I haven't been advised by someone with more knowledge at least a few times to be safe.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a warning from a once avid hunter and home cultivator of party varieties. After years of foraging and reading volumes of books and manuals I still will not forage without a trusted old timer by my side.


It's a wild subject to dive into. The earth is magic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> About two months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a little off on that. But sterility is the key. Try whole grains and use an igloo cooler with heating pad vaporizer for incubator.


----------

